# Apple Cinema Display Repair ( not by Apple)



## Markintosh (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everybody!
I'm new to this forum, but not new to Mac. This is great place and I'm very happy to be here.
Now question: I have two 23" ACD - one been replaced by Apple 2 days ago (still under warranty) and second is 2 years old and I don't have Apple Care for this one.
Both displays have same problem - purple spot ( looks like somebody put water inside). Old display has it on top portion of the screen, newer one had on left side.
I asked Apple how can I fix old monitor - answer: only replace on price of almost new one ( $50 less than new). 
May somebody know place where I can fix it? 
I very appreciate any information.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

You would need parts from a discarded 23" Apple Cinema Display in order to repair yours (specifically, and most likely, a new LCD panel). However, the displays are not designed to be taken apart (hence entire unit swaps as the repair method), meaning if you did take it apart to be repaired, it may not come back together properly or as nicely (it may leave behind some flaws). Likewise, attempting to repair the display may just cause a new slew of problems, in addition to its original issue at hand.

Edit: The Apple online store occasionally sells refurbished 23" Cinema Displays for a good price - keep checking their refurb section on their store. (Apple.ca/store.)


----------



## Markintosh (Nov 14, 2007)

*Thank you*

Thank you Lars for info. It's very sad when 1600$ monitor going to garbage in this case. Apple care looks like expensive but only way.:yawn:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Markintosh said:


> Thank you Lars for info. It's very sad when 1600$ monitor going to garbage in this case. Apple care looks like expensive but only way.:yawn:


Send me a PM. I might be able to get you a better repair price that isn't the cost of a replacement, brand-new 23" CD.


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

Try simply computing they repair macs. They are only in BC though. But go there website and email them and see if they can help you. Simply Computing, Apple, PC, Computers, IT Business Solutions, Vancouver

J


----------

